# Does matt bomer have ideal hair?



## xz90 (Feb 28, 2019)

Maybe it could be a little darker


----------



## theropeking (Feb 28, 2019)

There is not an ideal hair but yes his hair is of good quality and the style is also fine


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 28, 2019)

That 2nd picture


----------



## Absi (Feb 28, 2019)

theropeking said:


> There is not an ideal hair but yes his hair is of good quality and the style is also fine


This


----------



## Bur_01 (Feb 28, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> That 2nd picture
> View attachment 25684


I'm mirin' hard


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 28, 2019)

not bad but he looks like shit when u compare him to true chads like ahaan panday


----------



## xz90 (Feb 28, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> not bad but he looks like shit when u compare him to true chads like ahaan panday


I agree,matt bomer has nothing on this guy


----------



## chadisnow (Feb 28, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> not bad but he looks like shit when u compare him to true chads like ahaan panday


Man get your can't lose a pound of fat head ass out of here. Stop jerking off to chads and lose some damn weight.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 28, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> That 2nd picture
> View attachment 25684



Holy fuark he is slayer


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 1, 2019)

He’s extremely good looking but he has a husband lol


----------



## Autist (Mar 1, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> He’s extremely good looking but he has a husband lol


Mr.beangiffromlookism


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 1, 2019)

I think i can put a hairstyle exactly like this, but ofc will look shit cuz my skull and face is at least 5 points down his


----------



## Kenma (Mar 1, 2019)

Him with shaved head.




Hair hid his narrow dome


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 1, 2019)

Wtf this dude is a 10


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 1, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> not bad but he looks like shit when u compare him to true chads like ahaan panday


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 1, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> not bad but he looks like shit when u compare him to true chads like ahaan panday


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 1, 2019)

His profile/submental is actually kinda meh. Makes me happy cause I have the same issue


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 1, 2019)

He is very good looking


----------



## ZazefReincarnate (Mar 1, 2019)

Yes I'm not gay but I'd piss in it.


mido the slayer said:


> He is very good looking


See this guy is gay not me.


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 1, 2019)

xz90 said:


> Maybe it could be a little darker



He Batemanmaxxed


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Mar 1, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Him with shaved head.
> View attachment 25929
> 
> Hair hid his narrow dome


that could've been avoided if his parents had him wear a helmet as a baby


----------



## fobos (Mar 2, 2019)

We have similar hair except he has a hairline


----------

